# Ultra Racing front strut bar *Review*



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Great review


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

when did you order yours did you preorder?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Dwnshft said:


> So, I got my bar in yesterday and I'm pretty sure it took me longer to unwrap it from all the packaging then it did for me to actually install it. Very straight forward.
> 
> Driving impressions: I haven't had too much time to push it through some corners yet, but even on things like a spirited drive through on on ramp or off ramp the steering and overall does feel more solid and provides better feedback through the steering wheel as such. Nothing earth shattering of course, but noticeable.
> 
> ...


Aren't the front struts welded to the firewall? (like they were in the cobalt and other models). If so, you wouldn't notice any/much difference. The Rear bars are where it's at!


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

Shawn, with the design of the front strut bar, it does more work than you think. the design of the mount actually takes up the slop of the top mount and gives it more pressure to tighten it up, in turn making the steeing feel tighter and walk less from side to side, the rear does help, the front makes the steering a lot tighter, it is noticable, especially when you drive with it on for a while and take it off, I tried it last weekend and had to get it back on asap.

Dwnshft: thanks for the review.


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> when did you order yours did you preorder?


 Yes, I did the preorder. Shipping was UBER fast too!

My only complaint was the brokerage fees! $50 bucks on a $150 purchase! But, its a great product so I don't mind...much. lol


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

thats funny, i was cursing out the shrink wrap around the bars!!!! well this morning I drove it hard thru some twisties and it was very satisfying. Definitely worth it, goes hand in hand with the tune if you want to have some fun!!


----------



## Elyang (Apr 26, 2011)

Dwnshft said:


> Yes, I did the preorder. Shipping was UBER fast too!
> 
> My only complaint was the brokerage fees! $50 bucks on a $150 purchase! But, its a great product so I don't mind...much. lol


Don't you love living in Canada just for that reason? Hahaha


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

LOL...No kidding...I'd gladly trade my health care for no brokerage fees! .... Wait... WAT? 

j/k


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

i got mine on and i can say i use to feel a vibration through the firewall now it is soild,and for handling makes a pretty big difference over stock


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

So on the vehicle I used to have, I only had a front and rear strut bar BUT I've read some posts saying that they have upper/lower front bar and upper/lower rear bars?


or maybe I'm not reading right lol


----------

